# Queretaro neighborhoods



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

We will be visiting QTO soon and would like some info on neighborhoods to check out as possible areas to live. Not certain but a move from the DF could be possible in a few years, just wanting to get an overview of the city now.

We are a family with two small children. We'd probably rent a house at first. We would love a yard for the children to play in and need 3-4 bedrooms and ideally secured parking for 2 cars but 1 would be acceptable.

We assume we will be faced with a decision of whether to live in a city neighborhood where many things are within walking distance (but could have less/no yard) vs a more suburban lifestyle where a car is necessary to access nearly everything (but could offer a yard for the kids, swim/tennis, gated access, etc).

I understand there is a historic city center and we will be staying there.

Are there colonias other than el centro that offer a more urban, walkable lifestyle? What about the more suburban lifestyle? 

One day we would like to get in the car and drive around QTO looking at different neighborhoods that could be possibilities for us. 

Can you point us toward geographic area(s) that we can look for the more suburban setup as well as the more urban/walkable neighborhoods?

We live in DF, have our employment and visa situation squared away and are fluent in Spanish so no worries there.

Thanks,
abc


----------

